# Router mit hoher WLAN Sendeleistung



## mitchih (9 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der suche nach eine Router, der eine gute Sendeleistung hat. Meinen Repater bekomme ich nicht richtig ans laufen und der Speedport W700V macht im Wohnzimmer schlapp kein Empfang.

Welche Router könnt ihr Empfehlern???


----------



## Matthias1958 (10 Juli 2009)

Die von Linksys sollen einen W-Lan Access-Point haben bei dem Du die Leistung etwas pushen kannst. 
Ich hab den Typen nicht im Kopf. Vielleicht einfach mal googlen.


----------



## jabba (10 Juli 2009)

Ich hatte auch so ein Problem, was mit einem neuen Notebook drastisch zugenommen hatte. Ich habe mir dafür von Devolo das WLAN-Extender-Starterkit geholt. Das geht das Ethernet vom Router per Kabel ins Netz, den Sender setzt Du dann irgendwo z.b. im Wohnzimmer.
Wenn man dann mal im Garten Netz braucht , nimmt man den einfach mit und steckt in in der nähe ein.
Ist allerdings mit über 100€ nicht ganz billig.


----------



## Solaris (10 Juli 2009)

mitchih schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auf der suche nach eine Router, der eine gute Sendeleistung hat. Meinen Repater bekomme ich nicht richtig ans laufen und der Speedport W700V macht im Wohnzimmer schlapp kein Empfang.
> 
> Welche Router könnt ihr Empfehlern???




Vielleicht sollten wir probieren den Repeater zum laufen zu bekommen? Ich hatte auch einige Anfangsschwierigkeiten damit aber jetzt funzt das sehr gut. Wo ist Dein Problem beim Repeater?

Gruß Soli


----------



## mitchih (10 Juli 2009)

Solaris schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir probieren den Repeater zum laufen zu bekommen? Ich hatte auch einige Anfangsschwierigkeiten damit aber jetzt funzt das sehr gut. Wo ist Dein Problem beim Repeater?
> 
> Gruß Soli




Ich bekomme einfach kein stärkers Signal bzw. meine Notebooks loggen sich nicht über den Repater ein (Zugangspunkt)

Ich habe ja vom Prinzip 2 Zugangspunkte: Meinen Repaeter (D-Link DWL G710) Und meinen Speedport W700V  Ich finde zwar per IP über Wlan meinen Repeater (also muss er auch im WLAN vorhanden sein), habe aber halt trotzdem nur ein schwaches Signal obwohl ich direkt daneben sitze (zum testen).

Ich muss also meinem Windows beibiegen über 2 verschiedene Zugangspunkte ins Netzbzu gehen, und das klappt nicht. 

Nutze die jeweils in meinen Notebooks verbaute Wlan Karte


----------



## Solaris (10 Juli 2009)

Also mal meine Konfiguration: Router Fritzbox WLAN  geht auf Fritzbox im Repeatermodus. 
Bedingung im Laptop: nicht auf den Repeater einloggen sondern auf den Router, der Repeater muß auf dem selben Kanal senden und die gleichen Verschlüsselungsdaten haben. Der Repeater muß eine andere IP haben als der Router, aber aus dem selben Adressbereich (einfach eine höher). Wenn ich mich auf den Repeater einloggen will dann nicht über das WLAN direkt sondern über den Aufruf der IP normal über den Router. Der Repeater wird zwar unter WLAN-Geräten angezeigt aber kann nicht verbunden werden. Bei mir muß der Router in der Anwahlliste ganz oben stehen, damit sich der Laptop über ihn eiloggen will. Die Verbindung über den Repeater kommt dann von ganz allein und das Signal ist bei mir Top.
Was für einen Repeater benutzt Du? Nicht alle Geräte sind untereinander kompatibel. 
Ich hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt und konnte helfen. Die Angaben im I-Net über Einrichtung von Repeatern ist auch sehr dürftig.

Gruß Soli


----------



## Lebenslang (12 Juli 2009)

*Netgear*

Mit Negear Wlan Routern habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht was die wlan Reichweite angeht.
Deutlich höhere Reichweite als AVM, Speedport, D-LInk etc.


----------



## Hermann (12 Juli 2009)

also ich habe mit avm bisher gute erfahrungen gemacht, wollte die nicht gegen ein speedport tauschen...
grade bei neuen häusern hab ich gemerkt das die wlan sendereichweite deutlich geringer ist, als bei altbauten.


----------



## Angelboert (3 August 2009)

Linksys Router sind sehr zu empfehlen und stellen die meisten anderen aufgrund der features und alternativen firmwares in den Schatten. Zu empfehlen ist der "Linksys WRT54GL" mit "Tomato" oder "DD-WRT" Firmware geflasht (Wobei ich persönlich "Tomato" empfehlen würde). Wie Matthias1958 schon erwähnte kannst du die Sendeleistung selbst anpassen. Der "Buffalo WHR-HP-G54" ist auch sehr gut, und bietet mit alternativen firmwares in etwa die gleichen funktionen wie der "Linksys WRT54GL". Ich persönlich würde von Netgear, Fritzbox, Speedport und wie sie alle heissen abraten, da die oben genannten (Linksys und Buffalo) zum einen mehr fürs Geld bieten, und zum anderen regelmässig mit neuen Linux firmware Versionen versorgt werden.


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (4 August 2009)

Guten Morgen,

in der c't 18 / 2008 ist ein Artikel, wie man mit etwas Material aus dem gelben Sack bzw. der Grabbelkiste (ein Streifen Styropor, einige Kupferdrähte 1,5²) eine Yagi Antenne für W-LAN Geräte bauen kann, die die Sende- und Empfangsleistung des Routers deutlich verbessert. Das wäre mir zumindest wenn es ausreicht deutlich lieber als ein Repeater.

Bernhard Götz


----------

